# gjournal + gstrip/raid10 and a good mix of interesting points for discussion



## NetWalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Greetings.
Could somebody explain if it's a good practice (is it worth at least?) to do gjournal on top of a gstrip array, or further, on top of a raid 10 (gmirror+gstripe)?
Of course, considering the following partition scheme (in order to boot up the system):

```
(gmirror)
/boot    
(gstripe) or (gmirror+gstripe)     
/        
swap     
/tmp     
/usr     
/var     
/home
```
And at last, what are the considerations to do gjournal on top of raw disks/stripes/mirrors (examples: ad10.journal or gs0.journal or gm0.journal), slices and partitions? Is it safe to journal an entire disk/stripe/mirror or preferable to do that only on partitions?
The main idea behind it, is to safe keep data integrity and skip fsck at all cost. (considering a big databases integration point)

That's all. (I'll keep the questions about GPT plus all that, just for curiosity, for later on  )
For everyone who spends time to clarify these confusing questions, know that it will be very appreciated.
So, thanks in advance.


----------

